# Request for FreeBSD community to start kickstarter project



## ORTO-DOX (May 23, 2013)

Good day!

I watched the AMD/KMS project, and after noticeable successes of the project, the calm followed. I think that I'm not the only person interested in this project and I am ready to grant some funds for project development. 

In a communication with the developer, I suggested him to create a project on Kickstarter for fund-raising for further development. He asked whether it is possible to organize fund-raising with mediation form the freebsd FreeBSD *F*oundation.

Since I'm not a resident of the US or the UK I can't create a project on Kickstarter, so I ask the community to consider the question of the possibility of organizing the fund-raising for the project.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 23, 2013)

Note: the FreeBSD Forums and the FreeBSD Foundation are two entirely separate entities. The Forums serve the general user population, the Foundation deals with matters of funding and fund-raising: http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/projects.


----------



## wblock@ (May 23, 2013)

If funding is needed, the Foundation can be approached directly.  They even have application forms on their website.  Come to think of it, they offered to fund AMD video card driver development a while back.


----------



## kpedersen (May 23, 2013)

Based on http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=39809 I was going to mention the same thing. Perhaps the FreeBSD foundation could use something "hip and trendy" like Kickstarter to get their projects well known. In this world of "social coding" and short attention spans, it seems to be the way things are done now


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 23, 2013)

My son has used both Kickstarter and Indiegogo for his theatre projects. At first, I thought Indiegogo was strictly for artistic endeavors but that isn't true.

The process is easy enough to go through. One of the big differences is that with Kickstarter you don't get the money unless you raise the total amount while, with Indiegogo, you get to keep whatever you raise.


----------

